# sears craftsman snow blower tecumseh motor to predator motor question



## detitus3 (Sep 28, 2016)

I am looking to swap a tecumseh motor (HSSK50-67399S) to another motor it seems like the predator 6.5 hp motor will work as pretty much a direct drop in. I have looked over the design specs of the tecumseh (https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/hssk50.html) and the specs i can find on the predator motor (6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA) and they seem like they will seamlessly bolt up but i was just wondering if any one sees any problem with this that I don't. As far as i can see the mounting bolt pattern is the same and the height and size of the shaft are the same. I cant think of any other issues with using this as a replacement engine but would like to know if there are any. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

I see a couple problems that you may not be aware of.



The engine is a summer engine; therefore, will have carburetor icing problem with used on a snowblower as they have no provision for heat the incoming air.
Parts available is nearly none existence.
Not to mention these HF engines are a hit and miss on getting a good one.


----------



## detitus3 (Sep 28, 2016)

As far as the icing issue goes, it seems as if quite a few people have used this motor as a replacement on other snow blowers with out doing any sort of modification for heat (Possibly due to the exhaust and intake being very close.) The parts issue I am aware of but as it looks like a direct bolt in with just having to change the pulleys I am not too worried about that. As it is a very cost effective alternative to purchasing a new snowblower or other replacement motor option. Is there any other route that you would suggest? I've looked into having the motor rebuilt (the exhaust valve is stuck down after the wrong size spark plug was installed) and this is cost prohibitive.


----------

